# Homemade Pimentos



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I have't done bells but do poblanos often.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Roasted peppers I believe and they are good. But, I should think you need real pimento peppers - Google Search for pimento peppers.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Donno about pimento peppers, the only ones I ever had were in a jar and they were not
nearly as flavorful as the red belle peppers prepared as I stated…Try it Colby, you’ll be in
for a treat as they are sweet and full of flavor.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Pimento is a pepper. Roasted red bell peppers is what you made. They look great. I too like these on sandwiches.
Tuna sandwiches to be exact.
Tuna packed in EVOO. Never water.


----------



## DrSparks1 (Jul 2, 2021)

When I was a kid I thought pimentos were part of the olive and grew that way [emoji2962]

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------

